

Malcolm Gladwell: What we can learn from spaghetti sauce [TED talk] - tc
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/malcolm_gladwell_on_spaghetti_sauce.html

======
tc
There is quite a bit to this talk that can't be adequately captured by the
title. For one thing, Gladwell shows how people cannot articulate what exactly
they want (even though they know it when they see it), a point that pg has
previously emphasized in his essays on style and design. Using spaghetti sauce
as the metaphor, Gladwell also shows how NOT to survey users on what they
prefer, and suggests that celebrating individual differences and tastes (along
many dimensions) produces more happiness than a one-size-fits-all model,
regardless of how authentic or well-designed that one model is.

